

Ask HN: Review my wish list side project, WishBooklet - eam

Hello fellow HNers,<p>The holidays are coming and I thought I'd demonstrated my wish list website as it seems appropriate. Initially, this project started as an entry into a local web app competition(which I did not win). Since then, I've been working on this "side project" on my spare time. I designed it and programmed by myself. For the most part it's functional, except the "crowdfunding" functionality needs some work to fully work as I envisioned it. I am aware Amazon has a similar service, but I don't think they have crowdfunding?<p>The URL for my websites is http://www.wishbooklet.com/ For invite code you guys can use: pandora<p>Once you sign up you, I have a bookmarklet at http://www.wishbooklet.com/wish-it-button (still needs work, doesn't look that good, etc.)<p>I hope to hear your thoughts on it. :)<p>Thank you!<p>P.S. I'm looking to possibly moving to the Bay Area next month, if you know anyone hiring let me know, my email is in my profile. :)
======
OafTobark
It would seem difficult to get people to crowdfund gifts or know to in general
for gifting no? Have you had any successful usage for that feature?

~~~
ScottWhigham
Crowd funding gifts... hmmm - tough case, I'd think. I can think of one case -
when my nephew turned 10 years old, he asked for $20 cash instead of gifts. He
wanted to save up enough for an iPad which was $500. He invited 22 other kids
to his party, each of whom brought $20. When he combined that with the other
money he'd saved, he was able to buy it.

The question is would the 22 other nine and ten year old boys have "crowd
funded"? No, not a chance!

------
eam
Clickable: <http://www.wishbooklet.com/>

